# scoring of the apptitude test



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I guess you'll know when they call you or when they don't call you. The most you can do is wait patiently like a big boy


----------



## nutradesman (Sep 22, 2014)

The algebra section is what separates the men from the boys. If you have not studied the material in the recent past there is no way to pass it. They are not playing around.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Rubbish!!! The test is not hard. I honestly think potential newbies spend too much time panicking over it. One of the biggest mistakes guys make is spazzing out toward the end of their time and guessing answers.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bigfiv1 said:


> Last Thursday I took the apprentice apptitude test. I'm pretty sure I crushed the reading/comprehension section, but the algebra/functions section has me worried. I definately got the whole number sequence area correct, but once I realised how long it took me to do those & the amount of time I had left, I totally panicked. Immediately, I started rushing through problems not even stopping to make sure they were correct. Towards the end of the buzzer I just filled in whatever bubble to finish out the section. Im pretty sure I bombed the algebra being that I'm only confident about the number sequences. My question is - Will the reading comprehension portion make up for my poor math performance score wise? I need at least a 4 out of 9 to be interviewed.



if nothing else, at least you learned a lesson in how to take a test. hopefully you will apply that knowledge on your next test.


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Did you find out how you did on the test?


----------



## Bigfiv1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I passed. Phew!


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on passing I had the same exact problem I'm confident in the number sequence and the reading but I had to guess on quite a few I hope I pass as well.. how long did it take you to get your results I took my test last Saturday...I have to score a 5 or higher for an interview and I'm really nervous


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

How long does it take to find out when you passed? Took mine last Friday, answered half the math and 3/4 of the reading only answered the ones I knew.


----------

